# johnson beach 3/7



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

havent had a bit of luck the last few times ive been out to johnson beach, lately all i catch there is a buzz (not complaining though).



went out today around 9:30 just to get em wet for a minute and pulled this guy in! about 26"
















was fishin on dead shrimp and dead finger mullet. actually i caught this one on some leftover shrimp that i was using 3 days ago.
















anyway, thats all we got... beats the hell outta workin though!


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice red, Dan Ros! :clap

Just out of curiosity, about how far down Johnson Beach were you - say in relation to the public beach area right past the entrance? 

I live in Perdido Key, but my office is close to downtown. The wind really started picking up late morning in town. Was the wind and waveskickin' out there?

Pomps should be arriving shortly!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job! I was out there for about 30 minutes but left b/c I couldn't get 4 ozs to stay put. I always go about 1.5 miles down past the main entrances to the national seashore area.


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

i was in the park, down around the 1st wooden ramp that goes to the beach...probably C or D.



wind wasnt too bad, waves were there for sure. i didnt have any problem getting 4s to stay put though.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dan ros (3/7/2008)*i was in the park, down around the 1st wooden ramp that goes to the beach...probably C or D.
> 
> 
> 
> wind wasnt too bad, waves were there for sure. i didnt have any problem getting 4s to stay put though.




Hmmm...I didn't get out there until about 12:45. Another guy fishing was packing up saying it had gotten progressively worse. He was having the same problem. You were using pyramid sinkers or the claw type?


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

i was using 4 oz pyramids on a pomp rig. 

i left at about 11:45, and the waves and wind were steadily increasing. im sure it really came up by the time you got there.


----------



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Dan the picture did not come up, just a red x

eric


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

sorry about the busted link....myfilestash.com just kind of sucks!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------

